
No Harm Software License - passportour
https://github.com/raisely/NoHarm
======
unilynx
Just looking at
[https://github.com/raisely/NoHarm/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Ac...](https://github.com/raisely/NoHarm/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aclosed)
(closed issues) gives a pretty good idea how much incompatible variants will
appear if the general idea gets picked up

------
passportour
From what I gather, the Babel compiler will end up with a license like this?

